# randomness



## quagRZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Meet me at the end of my rope where we can all drop into the great unknown, for to know complete and total fear will make the path before you all the bit more clear...


----------



## MrD (Apr 12, 2011)

When did /StP/ become Tumblr?


----------



## Cobo (Apr 12, 2011)

Then, with just our flashlights and our love, we'll get down there, way down to the very bottom of everything, and we'll see it, WE'll SEE IT


----------



## 5ealchris (Apr 12, 2011)

If you can walk past someone, can you walk future someone???

The world may never know...


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 12, 2011)

Cobo said:


> Then, with just our flashlights and our love, we'll get down there, way down to the very bottom of everything, and we'll see it, WE'll SEE IT


 We're going to a party... its a birthday party... its your birthday party darling, and we love you very very very very very much!


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 12, 2011)

Fear imprisons otherwise free men and women. Once you know - not think, but know that the true YOU is untouchable, bullets, fists, cells and eternal judgment is all nothing, you are free to seek the purest and simplest enjoyments of this world and build a tower to the next.
Free your fear, free your hate, your mind and you too will follow with us, the few free to the stars and beyond!


----------

